# CMH Lahore Medical College Application submission deadline



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Application submission deadline* for *CMH Lahore medical College* is *5th September 2007* 

Entry test will be held on 9th Sept 2007 

CMH Lahore medical College
Abdur Rehman Road
Lahore Cantt

for more info please visit website
www.cmhlahore.edu.pk


----------



## Anila (May 14, 2007)

Hi,
I am planning to apply for CMH Lahore. How hard is the entry test and what would be the best way to study for it?
I would really appreciate if you respond soon.


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

The test isnt hard if you've gon over the fSC books which are easily available
The english section is extremely easy so you wont have problems in the english section for sure


----------



## maha.nasim (Jul 2, 2009)

*CMH admission*

Hi im applying to the 2009-10 session of CMH ..and i jus wanted to know the procedure i must follow to get admitted. btw Ive jus finished my Alevels.. and could u tell me the dates of the entry tests as well?? 

id really appreciate it if u gave me the info


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

maha.nasim said:


> Hi im applying to the 2009-10 session of CMH ..and i jus wanted to know the procedure i must follow to get admitted. btw Ive jus finished my Alevels.. and could u tell me the dates of the entry tests as well??
> 
> id really appreciate it if u gave me the info


Sorry for the Late Reply,

Hope you made it thru


----------



## maham (Oct 9, 2009)

hi can i ask in which year are you?#laugh


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

maham said:


> hi can i ask in which year are you?#laugh


yea sure... I am currently in third year will be going in my fourth inshallah in this upcoming academic year starting december.


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

hii guys,
I am looking forward to apply in cmh lahore medical college in 2010-2011 session how do you find it and rate it amongst other medical colleges in punjab and lahore


----------



## mohsin255 (Mar 25, 2007)

malik said:


> hii guys,
> I am looking forward to apply in cmh lahore medical college in 2010-2011 session how do you find it and rate it amongst other medical colleges in punjab and lahore


 
Well I find it pretty decent and well worth attending!!! It definitely stands out for sure :happy:


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys! Does anyone know if foreigners have to take the college entry test at CMH? Or can they use the SAT IIs as alternatives for the college entry test? Thanks!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

arooj10 said:


> Hey guys! Does anyone know if foreigners have to take the college entry test at CMH? Or can they use the SAT IIs as alternatives for the college entry test? Thanks!


Sat subject test is fine for foreigners. Better to call them. Good Luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you! I will try to give them a call but I have emailed them several times and they havent responded my emails! But once I find out I will definetly let everyone know. And if anyone else has some information please share!


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just to let anyone interested know, I found out from a family member in Pakistan that every year the policy for taking the entry test changes. Last year foreingers HAD to take it. This year we'll know insha'allah by the end of this month! So once I find if the army college entry test is mandatory or not for foriegners, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks sis


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem! 
Ok so I found out that foreigners HAVE to take the entry test for CMH medical college in Lahore. So good luck to all!


----------



## veena89g (May 9, 2010)

Hello..does anyone know the process of Fatimah Jinnah Medical College in lahore.Please can someone guide me through?Thanks


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I'm not sure about their specific qualifications, but you should look through other threads and those will help a lot more. Like the first couple of threads in this forum. Good luck!


----------



## mhi (Jun 17, 2010)

Aoa...you all are doing a really good job helping each other out...i am an A level student..i wanted to know whether local applicants for CMH and other private colleges here in lahore need SAT 11 tests as well or is it just their own specific entry tests and MCAT?..would appreciate any help..thanks in advance..


----------



## scoobydoo (Apr 28, 2012)

AOA people
i wanted to ask about how good cmh is, in terms of academic and sports and social life ?


----------



## ridaa (Oct 7, 2011)

OMG the test for shifa and cmh is on the say day?? THAT IS 9TH SEPTEMBER?? thats not possible #eek


----------

